# Yeah first thread!



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone on here drive there horse?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. Not real driving but I steer. Does that count?! hehe


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, there are a few teamsters. We hoped of we added a section for them we might get more.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool!

I've driven a few times, and it was great! hehe. I also always teach youngsters to ground drive before I even think about riding them


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I drive...  I prefer it to riding. :wink:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

My horse is afraid of carts. He's ruined more than one show spooking at the carts. He would never drive.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I have not driven with a cart or anything, but I like to ground drive my horses. Also, this winter, I taught Dez how to pull me on skis - pretty fun.  In the past we have also had a rider and someone pulled on a sled - also very fun, but you need goggles and a helmet in case of flying snow and snow chunks from the hooves.  Anyway - that is my version of "driving". I have always wanted to teach my horses to pull a sleigh though.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ that sounds like heaps of fun...apart from the snow bit...cold


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a photo of the pony I drove in a parade, his name is Smoke:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm a driver! I started driving when my sister's show horse needed condtioning. I have only shown Hackney Pleasure Ponies, but hopefully, once I get my own show horse, that will change.


----------

